# Happy 1st Birthday Bear!



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

My handsome little monster turns 1 today!!! 

@10 weeks:









and now:


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bear!!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Enjoy your birthday Bear!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday, handsome


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry I am late,
Happy belated birthday, Bear.

From a cute little pup, to a young handsome gent.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Bear! What a big boy he has become in his first year!


----------

